# S&W 1911 Problem



## S&W M&P (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a pretty big problem with my S&W 1911. The plunger tube for the thumb safety separates from the frame when the safety is engaged. This causes the plunger to become lodged over the side of the thumb safety. This results in a catastrophic and potentially deadly failure because the safety cannot be disengaged. The plunger tube is held in place by two screws and it appears that the rear screw hole it slightly too large and it allows the screw to pull though the frame. I am going to check to see if perhaps the screw is just loose but I am pretty sure the hole is too big. If that is the case then the frame is basically a worthless hunk of metal. I have not contacted S&W at this time because I just noticed this problem today. Has anyone had experience with Smith and Wesson's customer service? This is the first problem I have had out of the 5 Smithie pistols I own.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There is no screw, the plunger tube is staked on. Call S&W.


----------



## S&W M&P (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. It looked like they had allen heads on them but I'll take your word on that. I took some pictures but it seems that the file sizes are too big to upload to my thread.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

S&W M&P said:


> Thanks for the reply. It looked like they had allen heads on them but I'll take your word on that. I took some pictures but it seems that the file sizes are too big to upload to my thread.


Turns out it very well might be screwed on, why S&W would do that beats the hell out of me as most every other 1911 makers stakes them on but I'd still call them and let them deal with it. If you want to give it a whirl it's all you, grab some BLUE Loctite and the appropriate tool and have at it.


----------



## S&W M&P (Jun 14, 2011)

VAMarine you were right. I contacted S&W and they said it would have to come back to them to be restaked. As I understand it, it won't cost me a dime for shipping or anything. I hope I can get a pretty fast turnaround on the service.
The problem may have been partly my fault. I replaced the factory installed Hogue grip panels with a cheap wrap around grip. The Hogue panel had a flap that extended over the top of the plunger tube and supported it a bit. The cheapie did not. I placed the original grip panels back on the frame and the plunger functioned properly. I will still, of coarse, return the firearm to S&W for repair because the problem is still there. However, in the future I will be more selective when purchasing and installing a new grip. I'll make sure that any future grips extend over the plunger tube for extra support.


----------



## S&W M&P (Jun 14, 2011)

I finally sent my pistol off yesterday. I am anxious to see the turnaround time. I will post when it comes in.


----------



## S&W M&P (Jun 14, 2011)

Great news! My pistol came in today and it is back in action! I haven't fired it yet but the plunger tube is secure and the safety functions flawlessly. The pistol was delivered back to me in exactly two weeks. That's not bad. The people at S&Ws customer service center were polite and very helpful. I am completely satisfied with their service. Thanks for the help VAMarine and thanks to Smith and Wesson for the prompt and reliable customer service.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Glad to hear it, keep us posted as to it's operation.


----------

